# Tabelle ausblenden



## pantoon (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann man eine Tabelle ausblenden lassen mit JS.

Nehmen wir mal das BSP:

<table width="75%" border="1" name="Verheiratet ">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

Diese Tabelle sol nicht geladen werden ... wie geht das 

Danke für eeure Hilfe ...


----------



## Samuel (16. Oktober 2006)

Das die Tabelle nicht geladen wird kannst du kaum unterbinden wenn die Tabelle im Quelltext steht. Was du aber machen kannst ist die Tabelle auszublenden sobald die Seite geladen ist. Dazu müsstest du der Tabelle nur eine ID zuweisen. Das name-Attribut ist bei Tabellen sowieso nicht passend.

Tabelle mit ID:

```
<table id="meine_tabelle">
    <tr>...
```

JavaScript-Anweisung um die Tabelle auszublenden.

```
document.getElementById('meine_tabelle').style.display = none;
// Hier wird das Element komplett ausgeblendet und das restliche
// HTML "rückt nach". Oder:
document.getElementById('meine_tabelle').style.visibility = hidden;
// Hier wird es nur "ausgeblendet".
```

grüße Samuel


----------



## pantoon (16. Oktober 2006)

OK ...

dann würde das ganze so aussehen ...

<script language="JavaScript">

document.getElementById('Tabelle1').style.display = none;

</script>

Wenn ich das ganze jetzt in eine datei speichern würde .... ?

Nehme ich einen txt Datei speicher sie als .jss ab und füge natürlich voher den Text ein     ;-)  ...

oder ?


----------



## Samuel (16. Oktober 2006)

Du machst einfach eine HTML-File

```
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Titel</title>
        <script type="text/javascript">
        function ausblenden(obj) {
            document.getElementById(obj).style.display = 'none';
        }
        </script>
    </head>

    <body>

            <table id="foo">
                  ...
            </table>

            <input type="button" value="ausblenden" onclick="ausblenden('foo');" />

    </body>
</html>
```


----------

